
Ask HN: What books are you reading, Feb 2018 - andher
There have been numerous threads about the kinds of books that the folks of HN read, and I&#x27;ve enjoyed going through those answers. What technical &#x2F; no-technical books are you wanting to grok this month?
======
workhn
* Man's search for Meaning by Viktor Frankl

* How to stop worrying and start living by Dale Carnegie

* The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss

------
matchmike1313
Deep Work by Cal Newport is next up for me!

------
earenndil
The count of monte cristo!

